# Irish Cottage



## Renair (Sep 7, 2008)

Taken at 6.25am today


----------



## 92sir (Sep 7, 2008)

what kind of post processing did u do to achieve that colour ?


----------



## Renair (Sep 7, 2008)

Just a little dodge and burn and processed in Lr 2.0


----------



## D3sh1 (Sep 7, 2008)

the prospective on the roof looks intresting


----------



## Renair (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks, believe it or not, I actually went out for sunrise shots, but no real clouds in the sky to make it dramatic or bring out the great colours so I just 'snapped' this one on the way home.....


----------



## D3sh1 (Sep 7, 2008)

haha i know the feeling of not having any dramatic clouds in the sky ,
here in israel we never have dramatic clouds in the sky ,
its a posibilty of 1 to 100 that u will find a day with dramatic good looking clouds


----------



## Artograph (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow...*very nice*!!  

Reminds me of the home my grandmother lived in...long ago in Austria.  (I've only seen it in a painting, a watercolour, that my mother did....going from the description my "Oma" gave her!)


----------



## Scruff McGruff (Sep 7, 2008)

Lovely!


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm not sure I like the tone, but the idea is really nice. The mood is really great, and cool, which is probably why I'm not really fond of the warm tones. But, the photo itself is really awesome. Nice work.


----------



## sarallyn (Sep 7, 2008)

nicely done... I think I would like it in b/w more, though

the effect looks "cool", but the sepia makes it look warm.


----------



## Artograph (Sep 9, 2008)

I dunno guys....I'm really liking the sepia tone???


----------



## Renair (Sep 9, 2008)

Well when these types of cottages were built, the first images of them were taken in Sepia hence thats why I used this effect.


----------



## danir (Sep 16, 2008)

Very nice. I like the sepia tone. 
Dani


----------



## chris82 (Sep 16, 2008)

Yes the sepia works well nice capture.


----------



## Tangerini (Sep 17, 2008)

I like the tone as well.  The lighting is so beautiful!


----------

